

Greplin’s (YC W10) Social Search Opens Its Doors To All - smanek
http://techcrunch.com/2011/02/16/greplins-social-search-opens-its-doors-to-all/

======
tlrobinson
This sounds great, but I'm a little wary of giving a single service
(especially a small new startup) access to so much private data.

They do get points for requiring HTTPS and using OAuth instead of asking for
passwords, though.

I think I'll start with the low risk accounts like Twitter and LinkedIn for
now.

------
nyellin
I like what Greplin is trying to _do_ , but I wont sign up for an account. I
am uncomfortable authorizing one service to access so many of my accounts.

Edit: Greplin doesn't request usernames or passwords. I updated my comment
accordingly.

~~~
kevinclark
We don't actually store usernames and passwords. We're all OAuth, all the
time, and you're welcome to revoke access whenever you like. We'll also delete
_all_ of your data as soon as possible when you ask us to.

~~~
nyellin
Do you encrypt data? If your servers are compromised, will someone have access
to all of my emails?

Even if that is the case, I might be more comfortable using Greplin if I knew
more about your security practices. What procedures are in place to prevent my
emails from being stolen?

Edit: I hate being the one to criticize an incredible idea that is the result
of hard work. I feel obligated to add that I _want_ to use Greplin and I
probably will use it for Facebook and Twitter. (Facebook's built-in search is
useless.) I really hope there is a way that I can use this for email too.

~~~
siddhant
Personally, I find GMail's inbuilt search hard to beat. Its almost perfect.
But I've used Greplin for Facebook (that's the only thing that I'm using
Greplin for), and I find it to be an amazing service.

~~~
sfphotoarts
Doesn't Facebook already have a search feature?

~~~
siddhant
Its fairly limited, feature-wise.

------
zck
I signed up, and Greplin finally finished indexing my data (it took a few
days). However, a big minus for me is that Greplin doesn't search Gmail chat
logs, and it doesn't disclose that until I searched through the FAQs. I hope
they're able to add that soon.

~~~
baddox
My indexing only took a couple of hours. I also quickly discovered to my
dismay that GMail chat logs aren't indexed.

------
agaton
Great concept and execution! I've had the same idea for years but thought
Google would launch this sooner or later. Love that it was launched with a
business model as well.

Some feedback:

* I would be able to search local files as well. Dropbox is a great start but I want all of it ;)

* The UI have some neat features (love the interactive graphics on the upgrade page!) but overall it has to be improved a lot. Better graphics, better search result page, typography and especially all the buttons.

* Another way of monetizing the idea is to have partnerships with backup services. Affiliate deal or whatever. Since the user want the content searchable, they probably want backup of it as well.

------
bretthellman
Nice integrations.... Any plans to include web search? I don't see myself
adopting the behavior of having to think to go to google for web search or
greplin for non-web search. Search is search. If I have to go somewhere else,
I imagine I'd likely visit the actual destination (FB, Twitter)... Thoughts?

~~~
tommoor
I can envisage a chrome extension that would embed greplin results within your
organic google results...

Infact i have already asked for API access, heh.

------
Alex3917
Just signed up for every service except Facebook. While Facebook would be
probably the most useful service to have enabled, it's really hard to justify
turning on the Facebook applications platform for any reason.

------
cfontes
Good luck for them, the service seems nice.

------
quan
The "autocomplete your life" slogan at the end of the video puts a smile on my
face

